# The Who - on DVD -The Good and the Bad?



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

I just bought THE WHO The Kids Are Alright - Special Edition Two DVDs (2003 Pioneer).
I am happy with the purchase as I had previously seen the DVD so I knew what I was getting. I'd like to maybe add another Who DVD or two to my collection and wondered what would be good ones to go with to complement what I have or which ones to avoid if there are some poor audio-video quality ones out there too.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I wouldn't mind knowing myself. I love the Who but I don't currently have any of their videos. The few that I've seen were pretty bad quality. I'd like to know which one is THE ONE to get.


----------



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

I found "The Who Maximum R&B" the other day and bought it ($16.99 Canadian). It is basically re-issue of a previous release from many years ago but includes a second disc. It has only been out a few weeks.
Disc 1
1. Interviews Stereo
2. Magic Bus - Montage Stereo
3. Archive Interview Stereo
4. Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere - Richmond Blues & Jazz Festival 1965 Stereo
5. I Can't Explain - Archive Stereo
6. Interviews Stereo
7. So Sad About Us - Marquee Club 1967 Stereo
8. Finland Archive & Interviews Stereo
9. Finnish TV Archive Perf. Stereo
10. Interviews Stereo
11. A Quick One, While He's Away - Monterey Pop Festival 1967 Stereo
12. Interviews Stereo
13. Happy Jack - London Coliseum 1969 Stereo
14. Interviews Stereo
15. I Can't Explain - London Colliseum 1969 Stereo
16. Interviews Stereo
17. Young Man Blues - Isle Of Wight Festival 1970 Stereo
18. I Don't Even Know Myself - Isle Of Wight Festival 1970 Stereo
19. Interviews Stereo
20. My Generation - Amsterdam Holland 1972 Stereo
21. Interviews (Cow Palace re-cuts) Stereo
22. Interview Intro into Charlton Stereo
23. Substitute - Charlton Football Club 1974 Stereo
24. Drowned - Charlton Football Club 1974 Stereo
25. Bell Boy - Charlton Football club 1974 Stereo
26. My Generation Blues - Charlton Football club 1974 Stereo
27. Charlton Farewells Stereo
28. Interviews Stereo
29. Dreaming From The Waist - Cleveland 1975 Stereo
30. Interviews Stereo
31. Baba O'Riley - Kilburn 1977 Stereo
32. Interviews (Moon Tributes) Stereo
33. Interviews & Archive from 'Who Are You' Film section Stereo
34. Sister Disco - Shepperton Studios 1979 Stereo
35. Interviews & Archive from 'Who Are You' Film section Stereo
36. Who Are You - Shepperton studios 1979 Stereo
37. Interviews Stereo
38. 5:15 - International Ampitheatre, Chicago 1979 Stereo
39. My Wife - International Ampitheatre, Chicago 1979 Stereo
40. Music Must Change - International Ampitheatre, Chicago 1979 Stereo
41. Pinball Wizard - International Ampitheatre, Chicago 1979 Stereo
42. Interviews Stereo
43. Behind Blue Eyes - Concert For Kampuchea 1979 Stereo
44. Interviews Stereo
45. Love Reign O'er Me - Shea Stadium 1982 Stereo
46. Won't Get Fooled Again - Shea Stadium 1982 Stereo
47. Archive Interview Stereo
48. Boris The Spider - Giants Stadium 1989 Stereo
49. I Can See For Miles - Giants Stadium 1989 Stereo
50. See Me, Feel Me - Giants Stadium 1989 Stereo
51. Interviews Stereo
52. End Credits Stereo

Disc 2
1. Substitute - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
2. I Can't Explain - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound 3. Baba O'Riley - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
4. The Quiet One - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound 5. Don't Let Go The Coat - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
6. Sister Disco - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
7. You Better You Bet - Rockaplast Stereo , Surround Sound
8. Drowned - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
9. Behind Blue Eyes - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
10. Another Tricky Day - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
11. Pinball Wizard - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
12. Who Are You - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
13. 5:15 - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
14. My Generation - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
15. Won't Get Fooled Again - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
16. Summertime Blues - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
17. Twist And Shout - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound
18. See Me, Feel Me - Rockpalast Stereo , Surround Sound" 

I'm glad I got it to complement "The Kids Are Alright," but I don't think too much of the Rockpalast 1981 concert. The audio-video quality seems poor. It was still worth getting for the first disc though.

So now that I have these two DVDs -,The Kids Are Alright and Maximum R&B Live, which DVD should I look for next that will give what I am lacking without over duplicating what I already have?


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I have _*The Who at Kilburn 1977*_ on Blu-ray. Video is in 1080p Widescreen 1.78:1 and the audio is in DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, DD 5.1, PCM stereo. Includes bonus material from Tommy from the London Coliseum. Looks and sounds to me like *The Who* at their all time best. Keith Moon was in fine form!


----------



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

On something of that era, is blu-ray much better than standard DVD. I don't have a Blu-ray player yet.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

rcarlton said:


> I have _*The Who at Kilburn 1977*_ on Blu-ray. Video is in 108p Widescreen 1.78:1 and the audio is in DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, DD 5.1, PCM stereo. Includes bonus material from Tommy from the London Coliseum. Looks and sounds to me like *The Who* at their all time best. Keith Moon was in fine form!
> 
> Thanks! How is the SQ on this one? I'll be satisfied with a clear recording showcasing all of the instruments that is free from grain and overload. I've watched some of the Who performances on demand and the badn obviously delivered but the recordings were so shoddy it just makes you wish that they sounded like the studio recordings.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would imagine the Blu Ray will be much better than the dvd especially in audio but I would guess video also. I have some concert HD dvd's and they are great.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

The Blu-ray sounded very nice. I'm using K-horns and McIntosh amps.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought a Who concert and Pete dropped the F-Bomb. Took it back and got my money back. We watch concerts as a family and I don't do swearing. That's also why I took back Alice in Chains Unplugged.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

The Who
Live at the Isle of Wight Festival 1970
Blu-ray










Wow...the Who at the top of their game. Roger and Pete in top form. The audience was eating from their hands. John was his usual stellar self, all be it in a rather bizarre skeleton costume. Keith was as erratic as ever (perhaps he took something for his nerves?).

The only f-bombs were in the interview with Pete Townshend in the bonus features.


----------

